# Clipping guinea's wings?



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you think it would help keep them around? :shrug: I have had one group completely disappear. I have another group that we have raised from keets. I have let one or two out at a time and they come back either in the evening or early morning. I just have this feeling if I let them all out they will be gone. But, they are outgrowing their area and I need them to free range. Thoughts?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't you ever heard the saying that you buy guineas for your neighbors? They really like to fly away.
You can clip the wings if you want to. It would keep them on the ground. You do it just like you clip any bird's wings. Extend the wing and clip close to the wing except the last couple of thick feathers.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

If you raised them from keets they will stay around.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We bought our first one's as adults & then last year I hatched out some of their eggs. All of ours are all still here & they free range. I kept the adults in a pen with a top for almost 2 weeks before turning them loose. I throw a couple handfuls of scratch grain out once a day so they know they eat here.
Did the same with the keets I hatched out & they have been here a year now.

Do you thrown them out seeds to eat each day? Mine will come when we call them just for the feed.


----------



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I did it all! Kept them together in the coop for 2 weeks. Then the next week I only released one or two at a time. Always fed at the same time, same place. Once I let all of them out together it took all of 3 days for them to fly away! Those were a group I got as adults.

So, this group is younger, but I want to make it as difficult as possible for them to run away.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I would Never buy adult Guinea's unless I was planning to keep them closed up and collect their eggs to hatch out. Then re-sale the adults.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

adult guineas will not stay around 99.99999% of the time if you buy them from someone else and move them to a new home, they will just walk away, clipping their wings will not help, if you raise them from keets then you wont have that problem, they know where home is and stay, yes they will wander far and wide but will stay home,


----------

